# Recommendations For New Photo Sharing Site



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just received a notice that Webshots has been sold and will be converted into "Smile by Webshots" on December 1st. This new site will not have a free option. I was able to download all of my images to create new albums somewhere else. The question is where to do it. I am looking for what photo sharing site (preferably free) everyone uses and why the do or don't recommend them. Public albums are a must.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use Photobucket, I think they still have a free option but it has restricted storage capacity.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Flickr still works for me


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Google's Picasa works for me.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought you couldn't have public albums with Picasa.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Photobucket or Shutterfly


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I use Picasa mostly because my TV has an app for it and I can view my pictures on it. It gives you 1G free space and you can buy more if you want. You can select whether the album is public or private. Picasa also comes with some software that allows some minor editing, slide shows, etc.


----------

